# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  تنورة كاروهات لبقيها متل مابدك

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


كيف الصبايا اليوم وكل يوم ؟


تنورة كاروهات بتتلبق متل مابدك انا ناعم وكيوت او رسمي او شبه اسبور 

شوفي وختاري بشخصيتك ومزاجك 

وتعلمي ان الشغله بتتلبق بمية طقم 

لا تنسوا احكولي رايكم 













*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا عيني عليكي يا باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> يا عيني عليكي يا باريسيا


*الحمدلله يارب 
كنت حاطه ايدي على قلبي اشوف ردك ومابيكون عاجبك 

مرسي رودي على هل الطله وعلى الرد*

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا اديكي ......بجننو

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا اديكي ......بجننو


*يسلم قلبك حبيبتي 
شهاده بعتز فيها*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا باريسيا 

أكيد حلــــــــــــــــــــــــوين

----------


## زهره التوليب

كتير حلوين باريسيا...والالوان مع الاخضر بتجنن...يسلمو

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا 
> 
> أكيد حلــــــــــــــــــــــــوين


*شكراً الك 
جبرت بخاطري 
تسلملي على هل الطله*

----------


## باريسيا

> كتير حلوين باريسيا...والالوان مع الاخضر بتجنن...يسلمو


*ايه 
بس التنوره الكروهات على الالوان الي فيها بيتلبق متل هاي احمر ارصاصي واسود 
الالوان بيكون عليها بيتلبق 

في منه اخضر واسود ووردي ...انسيت وشو كمان ؟؟؟

بس اكيد بيلبقلك 

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ومرسي الك على ردك الحلو ياحلو*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بروس بدي زيهم :Db465236ff: 

يسلموا

----------


## باريسيا

> بروس بدي زيهم
> 
> يسلموا


*
يسلم قلبك*

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يسلمك من زمان وانا بنفسي بهيك موظة عنجد ساعدتيني 

شكرا

----------


## mylife079

مشكورة باريسيا 

يسلمو ايديكي

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يسلمك من زمان وانا بنفسي بهيك موظة عنجد ساعدتيني 
> 
> شكرا


*ليش؟

لا عنجد ليش؟

مرسي اكتير على طلتك ومرورك الكريم*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة باريسيا 
> 
> يسلمو ايديكي


*يسلم قلبك 

شكراً على ردك ومرورك*

----------


## عُبادة

ذوقك دائما كما هو
ولا اروع

----------


## محمد العزام

> *ليش؟
> 
> لا عنجد ليش؟
> 
> مرسي اكتير على طلتك ومرورك الكريم*


ليش يعني كنت حاب اشتري لخطيبتي وحدة مثلها  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## باريسيا

> ذوقك دائما كما هو
> ولا اروع


*تسلملي ياحنون 
الله يجبر بخاطرك*

----------


## باريسيا

> ليش يعني كنت حاب اشتري لخطيبتي وحدة مثلها


*اهااااا

بتلاقيها باغلب المحلات مش بس بالمولات 
لان عليها اقبال اكتير من البنات 
وفي منها الوان وعدة الوان 
وعلى حسب لون التنوره بتشتري وتلبق عليها الجوكيت او البدي وحتى البوت 

والله يوفقك*

----------

